

Steven Levitt discusses pricing. - mwerty
http://feeds.chicagogsb.edu/~r/gsbpodcast/~5/123840642/2006-06-28_XP_Levitt.mp3
Interesting case for adpinion.
======
zach
A great reminder of the power of optimization, although the problem our
startup tends to have is that we never get to that point.

We're always too busy adding and refining features to really take time to
measure, experiment and optimize those features in the way suggested. It would
be great fun, though.

------
mwerty
A case for adpinion.

------
gojomo
Start listening at 27 minutes in to hear Levitt talk about "the only person in
business I have been able to convince about anything" -- a prostitute. Pretty
funny.

